# This may sound silly...but i need your advice.



## optimusprime (Feb 25, 2010)

Dear All,...

This is my situation,...

I have a pump control signal from the local control panel (a 'dry' contact relay 24VDC) to the MCC and need a feed back signal from the motor starter auxiliary contact to my local control panel to confirm starting the pump driven by an electric motor. However, this feed back signal (MCC) from my customer is 'wet' contact 24VDC....

How am i going to resolve this...? thank you for your advice/ suggestion and please let me know if you guys need more info's. 

optimusprime
'dont let my name blinded you, i'm just a talking robot'


----------



## ElectricArcher (Feb 25, 2010)

what voltage is on your contacts, 24VDC?


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

If I understand what you are saying, you have an MCC starter that is giving you a solid state 24VDC run status? The simplest way to solve this issue is to have them take the 24VDC signal to a relay and connect your system to one of the dry contacts off of that. If necessary you could install the relay in your enclosure also and just pull of the contact there.


----------



## ElectricArcher (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree, if those are the conditions he has.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I do not understand the question.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you can use a small relay to drive another relay as indicated above, or you could use an optical isolation device to drive a relay off the digital output. you might need to design a bounceless output if that is the problem, but as others said, you need to provide more information.


----------



## optimusprime (Feb 25, 2010)

Dear All,

Thank you for the recommendation above...i may have some idea now on how to resolve it..it's quite difficult for me to explain the situation since i'm not sure how to describe it in more details (i'm not an electrician). But, PLCMentor.com and wildleg has given me the idea and a bit of understanding on how to resolve with my customer on the issue. I'll update later (once i come back frm customer's place) and share the outcome...
I appreciate all the informations given and thank you for answering my call for help....thank you.
optimusprime..
'i'll be there ratchet...Autobots,chupp..chupp'


----------

